# massey 180 tractor-stuck differential lock



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

hello-the engaging shaft on differential lock is seized solid-this is the shaft that shifts the gear to lock up the non spinning wheel-has this happened to anyone else-how were you able to get it unstuck?any comments welcome-thanks ks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hate to burst your bubble, but the only experience I have ever had with a diff lock not unlocking was on our backhoe, the spiders seized and locked it completely up. Was still drivable but the diff pedal would not come up and it was a wee bit tough to turn.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

This tractor is old, so there is a chance that it has just seized up where the shaft that the pedal it attached to goes into the rear end. Spray it down with some penetrating oil and hope for the best!


----------

